

Google.com detecting malware and notifying search users - mckoss
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/using-data-to-protect-people-from.html

======
Mizza
Anybody want to take bets on how long until we see a phishing attack based on
this? 20$ says within a month of when this is live.

~~~
AnneTheAgile
Is that an argument for doing googling over https? Or maybe trying to get
first usage of the new secured DNS (I apologize I am off-news and don't know
how that will be working...)?

~~~
trotsky
Not really. The assumption here is that the attacker installed malware on the
target computer to get their traffic redirected to the proxy. Once the
computer is compromised there are any number of ways to nullify any signing
benefits from ssl or dnssec.

------
woodall
A redditor over at /r/netsec has posted about having an issue like this:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/iu6in/has_anyone_enc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/iu6in/has_anyone_encountered_a_new_virus_that_redirects/)

------
ivoflipse
Google's Help page lets their users Google for 'antivirus', because they don't
want to endorse any product. Now they have to warn users which AV _not_ to
install as well, because their own results might show up harmful programs...

Then they assume their users, who managed to get infected in the first place,
are computer literate enough to know how to install it and know what a
systemscan is.

I admire that Google is trying to help their users help themselves, but I
seriously doubt a lot of users will be able to solve the problem based on
these steps...

~~~
jodrellblank
_Google's Help page lets their users Google for 'antivirus', because they
don't want to endorse any product._

Like the novice setting random weightings on a neural network so it won't be
biased (and the master saying it will still be biased only now you won't know
how), refusing to endorse one as the best doesn't make them all equal ( but it
does leave the decision to someone less able to make it.)

------
zopticity
imagine if your computer was infected and it injects html looking like that
and take you somewhere else instead of google

~~~
Funnnny
If your computer was infected that bad, then there's no one can help you know,
include Google. Google just try to help.

